# 2011 Smith I/O - I/OS



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Here you go guys. This is our lineup of 2011 Smith I/O - I/OS goggles. They are available for pre-order. Or you can just sneak a peak at the designs 

Search for : smith io : Snowboards


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Screw the I/O! It looks like they've redesigned the Phenom to have a wider field of vision now. That may be the perfect goggle! I always preferred the Phenom to the I/O anyway. If the Phenom can come clelose to the peripheral view of the I/O that would be the shit!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, but the Phenoms still don't have the field of vision of the I/O's. Side to side yes, but not top to down.


----------

